# Leprechan Seeds Grow



## powerplanter (Jan 1, 2016)

Let's try this one more time.  
Light.  96x3w LED
Soil.  Reuse FFOF
Nute's.  General Organics Go Box

I have 4 seedlings out of 6 planted.  2  Bourbon Street.  1 Grave Digger.  1  Nurse Larry.  I am hoping for at least 2 girls.  3 is pushing it for this light.  
I'll try to get these pics. up soon.  

:joint4:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2016)

Greeenest of mojo PP!!!!! I will be attending this event.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 1, 2016)

Having trouble with the pics. as usual.  Thanks Rose, I think I got it figured out this time.  Glad your in my corner.   :48:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 1, 2016)

I've run a couple of leprechaun strains........ redrock and lollypop...... also have casino and Bourbon Street  in my seed stash......... I hear they(casino and Bourbon Street)   can grow out of your space in a hurry if your not ready to deal with their sativa traits........ green mojo Powerp........ I want to see the Bourbon St from beginning to end.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 1, 2016)

lol  Thanks 13.  You might be right about the **.  They were the first to come up and are out growing the others quickly.  Still trying to get the pics. up.  I hate computers.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2016)

I have to resize my pics to get them to post.

If you have enough seeds, I would drop a couple more.  While statistically you should end up with a 50/50 mix of males and females, it often does not turn out that way.  Plant count is far less important than the space you are lighting.  So, how such space is your garden?

I personally would for amending the FFOF and depending on the boxed nutes less.  My best organic grows are those where I start out with a good soil base that feeds the plants for most of the cycle.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 1, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have to resize my pics to get them to post.
> 
> If you have enough seeds, I would drop a couple more. While statistically you should end up with a 50/50 mix of males and females, it often does not turn out that way. Plant count is far less important than the space you are lighting. So, how such space is your garden?
> 
> I personally would for amending the FFOF and depending on the boxed nutes less. My best organic grows are those where I start out with a good soil base that feeds the plants for most of the cycle.


 

Leprechaun gives you double the seeds in the pack.......... I've learned to set the size of my pics on my camera so I no longer have to resize....... not good for photo shopping them but it saves time.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 2, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have to resize my pics to get them to post.
> 
> If you have enough seeds, I would drop a couple more.  While statistically you should end up with a 50/50 mix of males and females, it often does not turn out that way.  Plant count is far less important than the space you are lighting.  So, how such space is your garden?
> 
> I personally would for amending the FFOF and depending on the boxed nutes less.  My best organic grows are those where I start out with a good soil base that feeds the plants for most of the cycle.



Hi THG, thanks for stopping in.  My space is about 3ft. by 1ft. right now.  When the plants get bigger I can spread it out up to 3x3ft.  I may go and get a bag of soil when I transplant, we'll see how everything goes.  As far as the seeds go, I think I'm going to wait before popping any more until i'm sure I'm not going to screw this up again.  I've been having a lot of nute lock out and heat issues...so on and so forth.  I'm not sure the soil has been exhausted of what was in it to begin with.   lol  Getting a bag of soil is probably a good idea.  Thanks THG...


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 2, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> Leprechaun gives you double the seeds in the pack.......... I've learned to set the size of my pics on my camera so I no longer have to resize....... not good for photo shopping them but it saves time.



I'm still trying, lol  I'm going to get my son to help me later today.  I gotta check my phone and see if I can figure out how to resize them.  Thanks for the help...


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 2, 2016)

A quick question.  I mixed up some nutes and didn't use all of it.  Can I save that and use it in a day or two, or should I just dump it out and mix a new batch for every feeding?


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 2, 2016)

powerplanter said:


> A quick question. I mixed up some nutes and didn't use all of it. Can I save that and use it in a day or two, or should I just dump it out and mix a new batch for every feeding?


 

I mix all my nutes in 5 or 30 gallon containers so I don't mix so often........ I also like to mix my nutes ahead of time and let it rest a day or 2 before I use it....... use air pumps to bubble the nutrient water 24/7......... always recheck your ph if your not organic....... I do have to re adjust my nutrient water as it sit there bubbling over a few days...... I mostly just add back water to get the ph to come up some due to evaporation.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 2, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> I mix all my nutes in 5 or 30 gallon containers so I don't mix so often........ I also like to mix my nutes ahead of time and let it rest a day or 2 before I use it....... use air pumps to bubble the nutrient water 24/7......... always recheck your ph if your not organic....... I do have to re adjust my nutrient water as it sit there bubbling over a few days...... I mostly just add back water to get the ph to come up some due to evaporation.



Thanks for the help 13...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 2, 2016)

Standin by Listing & Learning :aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 4, 2016)

mrcane said:


> Standin by Listing & Learning :aok:


Thanks for stopping in mrcane.  Glad to have you...


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 4, 2016)

pics. 

View attachment 20160103_162549.jpg


View attachment 20160102_235156.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 4, 2016)

success!!!!!  Thanks 13, resize the phone. much easier.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 4, 2016)

if you'll only fill the cup a little over half way with dirt when planting seeds it'll leave you space to fill in dirt if they stretch to much and help knock the wind off of them some til they can stand on their own.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok, so the Nurse Larry is in the back.  Then the two Bourbon Streets, and then Grave Digger in the front.  I just fed them a while ago, and their still doing well. This coming Saturday starts week two.  I'll get some better pics. now  that I got that all  figured out.  Thanks for any pointers.  I'm now wishing I had listened to THG and started a few more.  :48:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 4, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> if you'll only fill the cup a little over half way with dirt when planting seeds it'll leave you space to fill in dirt if they stretch to much and help knock the wind off of them some til they can stand on their own.




That's another good one.  :headbang2:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 11, 2016)

update.... 

View attachment 20160103_162549.jpg


View attachment 20160103_162557.jpg


View attachment 20160103_162606.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 11, 2016)

first is Nurse Larry then Bourbon St. and Grave Digger in front and Bourbon St. in back.  The pics. are a few days old.  They look much bigger today.  Everything is going well so far.  13, do you have any info on the bourbon street?  I cant find anything saying what strains they used...


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 11, 2016)

Bourbon Street (Lollypop x Burmese) by Leprechaun

I think this is it.....http://www.seedbankreview.com/leprechaun-seeds-c99-romulan-x-burmese/ 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53994&page=2


I wish I had their snakebite.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 12, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> Bourbon Street (Lollypop x Burmese) by Leprechaun
> 
> I think this is it.....http://www.seedbankreview.com/leprechaun-seeds-c99-romulan-x-burmese/
> 
> ...



Thanks again 13...I'm gonna get some more of something of theirs, not sure what just yet.  :joint4:


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 12, 2016)

looking great so far!  Keep it up!


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks killer,  they're doing great so far.   I was wondering,  what week do you folks top your pants?  I've been topping mine at about three weeks.  Is that to early?   Rose, the nurse larry is a beast...


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks good man. Best of luck. I remember years ago when we all ran some of these.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks chef, ive seen that journal.   You guys had some pretty nice looking plants.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2016)

N Chef is in the house? wowsers...

I wait until they have 4 sets of leaves..no hard and fast rule of mine, just not too early.

Glad the nl are doing well. enjoy PP.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks Rosebud... Can you tell what pheno this nurse is??  She's a strong plant!!  Check her out... 

View attachment 20160115_131625.jpg


View attachment 20160115_131636.jpg


View attachment 20160115_131643.jpg


View attachment 20160115_131648.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2016)

no, i am sorry I can't.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 16, 2016)

Those first two are B.ST. and Grave Digger and these are Nurse Larry and B. ST. 

View attachment 20160115_131659.jpg


View attachment 20160115_131704.jpg


View attachment 20160115_131713.jpg


View attachment 20160115_131719.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 16, 2016)

If you can see them, the B. ST. both have some leaf deformities.  I guess from the Cindy in her.  Every B.ST. I've popped are the same.  This is the end of week two.  Happy Growing everyone!!!  :48:


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 16, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> N Chef is in the house? wowsers...
> 
> I wait until they have 4 sets of leaves..no hard and fast rule of mine, just not too early.
> 
> Glad the nl are doing well. enjoy PP.


 
nice seeing new growers starting but even nicer seeing old pros still at it..


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 31, 2016)

Update....:48: 

View attachment 20160128_140354.jpg


View attachment 20160128_140403.jpg


View attachment 20160128_140407.jpg


View attachment 20160128_140411.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 31, 2016)

LoL... atleast now I know which way i need to turn the camera.  First is Nurse Larry, then Bourbon st. 1 and 2 and then Grave Digger.  I promise to get better shots when the real action starts...  Topped and transplanted on Thursday and Friday was the end of the fourth week.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 12, 2016)

My plants are looking pretty good after six weeks.  I'm thinking another week or two veg.  Any thoughts or suggestions?  I think I got some slow growth due to too much N.  Let's try to get the pics. up.... 

View attachment 20160212_130757.jpg


View attachment 20160212_130811.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 12, 2016)

The first pic has the two Bourbon st. in the back, one is taller than anything else and the other is shorter than anything else.  Nurse Larry left front and Grave Digger front right.


----------



## bud88 (Feb 13, 2016)

Looking awesome PP


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks bud, I appreciate that.  Thanks for stopping in.  You got some great stuff goin on over there as well.  I can't wait to starrt flowering and see what they smell like.  The bourbon st. are supposed to be fruity...  :48:


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi fellow MP"ers.  I've been AWOL for a couple weeks.  I only had one female out of the four.  I'll try to get some pics up.  She is big and strong.  After getting pre-flowers I put her back into veg.  took three cuttings and are waiting to see if they will survive.  I also put some thought into just how many plants are too many for this light. 

View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


View attachment 008.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 10, 2016)

I think I may be able to get more from one plant than with two or three.  Just not much room once they start spreading out.


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, hope your all doing well.  I have some  pics. to put up and then a question or two. 

View attachment 711.jpg


View attachment 710.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2016)

I think the first two pics. are 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2016)

These are from this past Friday, two weeks to go. 

View attachment 718.jpg


View attachment 719.jpg


View attachment 720.jpg


View attachment 721.jpg


View attachment 722.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2016)

Ok, so i took some cuttings and two survived.  They have been flowering right along with the mother cause I have no where to put them.  Can I reveg. them or will they die after flowering?


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2016)

Has anyone smoked Bourbon st.  On Friday the 13th it will be 56 days.  Just wondering how speedy that is.  I smoke more for pain, so I might take her a little longer.  :48:


----------



## Grower13 (May 2, 2016)

powerplanter said:


> Has anyone smoked Bourbon st. On Friday the 13th it will be 56 days. Just wondering how speedy that is. I smoke more for pain, so I might take her a little longer. :48:


 

I think Bourbon street is more on Sativa side makes me think it would be a 70 day plus strain........ let me know how it smokes........ I got a pack of those seeds.


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> I think Bourbon street is more on Sativa side makes me think it would be a 70 day plus strain........ let me know how it smokes........ I got a pack of those seeds.



Thats kinda what I was thinking, but the web site says 55 to 60 days.  I need a scope or something to check the trichs i guess.  I'm getting some fruity smells off of her.  The buds look pretty solid.  I can't wait to taste her.  :joint4:


----------



## Grower13 (May 2, 2016)

powerplanter said:


> Thats kinda what I was thinking, but the web site says 55 to 60 days. I need a scope or something to check the trichs i guess. I'm getting some fruity smells off of her. The buds look pretty solid. I can't wait to taste her. :joint4:


 what web site?       if that's what Collin and Sharon (Leprechaun seeds)  said then I'd believe it........ must be the c99 sativa in it.


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2016)

I think you posted it earlier in this thread.  I think that came from them but not really sure now that you mention it.


----------



## Grower13 (May 2, 2016)

powerplanter said:


> I think you posted it earlier in this thread. I think that came from them but not really sure now that you mention it.


 

I think the info is correct....... this is from there.....

Flowering time for C99/Romulan x Burmese can be over in just 60 days on the average. It will grow buds that long and thick with very good load of resin. Good flower to leaf ratio can also be expected making it easy to manicure come harvest time. This is an excellent ganja for medical marijuana patients as it has certain medicinal properties. Yield is on the average and more can be expected if it is introduced to super cropping techniques. - See more at: http://www.seedbankreview.com/leprechaun-seeds-c99-romulan-x-burmese/#sthash.HYXFy8yS.dpuf


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2016)

Yeah thats it.  I might go to 60 days.  If I can hold off that long lol...They smell so good.


----------



## powerplanter (May 3, 2016)

13, will my cuttings survive after flowering so young?  I sure hope so.


----------



## bud88 (May 6, 2016)

PP, did your cuttings start to produce flowers? I took a really late clipping off of my Satori for someone and it actually had the beginning of a flower.. Once the cutting started to root and it was transplanted she threw a node or two of some funky looking fan leaves but after that everything settled down and she was fine. Granted the Satori strain is a pretty easy cloner so I'm not exactly sure what will happen with your Bourbon St.. I would just go forth and see what happens. Hoping for the best. Clone mojo bro!!! :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2016)

I am thinkig that I let my Bourbon Street go 9 weeks--so 60 days is close.  Always keep in mind that the flowering times the breeders give are under optimum conditions and it often takes us mortals a bit longer to get there.  I would check them at around 60 days, but be prepared to let them go a few more days.

You have some great buddage going on!


----------



## powerplanter (May 7, 2016)

bud88 said:


> PP, did your cuttings start to produce flowers? I took a really late clipping off of my Satori for someone and it actually had the beginning of a flower.. Once the cutting started to root and it was transplanted she threw a node or two of some funky looking fan leaves but after that everything settled down and she was fine. Granted the Satori strain is a pretty easy cloner so I'm not exactly sure what will happen with your Bourbon St.. I would just go forth and see what happens. Hoping for the best. Clone mojo bro!!! :48:



Thanks bud, Yeah, I took mine a while ago.  A friend was going to take them but changed his mind.  They've been flowering right a long so thats why I was thinking they might not make it.  Thanks for stopping in....:48:


----------



## powerplanter (May 7, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am thinkig that I let my Bourbon Street go 9 weeks--so 60 days is close.  Always keep in mind that the flowering times the breeders give are under optimum conditions and it often takes us mortals a bit longer to get there.  I would check them at around 60 days, but be prepared to let them go a few more days.
> 
> You have some great buddage going on!



Ok, Thanks THG.  Do you think it would hurt to take some at 60 days and then the rest a few days later?  Or would that hurt her to much to keep going??  Thanks for stopping in...:icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter (May 7, 2016)

Here's a couple pics. from yesterday... 

View attachment 721.jpg


View attachment 722.jpg


View attachment 720.jpg


View attachment 719.jpg


View attachment 718.jpg


View attachment 20160506_190114.jpg


View attachment 20160506_190141.jpg


View attachment 20160506_190215.jpg


View attachment 20160506_190232.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (May 7, 2016)

Ok, the first five are from last week.  Sorry...:confused2:


----------



## powerplanter (May 23, 2016)

So I took a small branch on day 56 and the rest on day 60.  The 56 day was a bit premature, very speedy.  Day 60 is much better.  Not as speedy but still a up high.  Very Sativa like head high.  The smells are wonderful when you break it up.  My son and I both get a strong strawberry smell.  After 5 days hanging and a trim, my total was 105 grams.  I'm trying to get the two clones too revert back to veg.  Thanks for watching guys and gals...:bongin: 

View attachment 20160516_190257.jpg


View attachment 20160516_190333.jpg


View attachment 20160521_201213.jpg


View attachment 20160521_201121.jpg


View attachment 20160522_230311.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2016)

Nice harvest.  Keep the clones in 24 hour light and give them veg nutes.  Sometimes plants seem to reveg really well and some times, not so well.  We'll keep our fingers crossed.  Anything wih C99 in it is a great high, IMO.


----------



## powerplanter (May 26, 2016)

Thanks THG.  The high is really pretty good, i get a lot done lol..  The clones are still alive, just no growth yet.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2016)

Hey PP, nice to see you. Glad you got a nice harvest.  YAY... enjoy my friend.


----------

